# 1950 Green Phantom latest build



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 18, 2017)

Original Paint bike..Some rechromed parts...NOS speedo, Added 2 speed New Departure setup.26 tooth cog.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Sep 18, 2017)

Wow, clicking like just doesn't seem enough. That is beautiful.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 18, 2017)

phantom said:


> Wow, clicking like just doesn't seem enough. That is beautiful.



Thank you Phantom!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 19, 2017)

Added a Bevin Bullet lookin Jeweled Jet Bell







Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2017)

Green is really the hard color to find.Great bike !


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Sep 22, 2017)

That thud you heard was my jaw hitting the floor...just gorgeous, I love the Green Phantoms


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 27, 2017)

vincev said:


> Green is really the hard color to find.Great bike !



Thank you Vince

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Sep 27, 2017)

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> That thud you heard was my jaw hitting the floor...just gorgeous, I love the Green Phantoms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha funny Dr.Tankenstein, thanks for the compliment brother

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rides4Fun (Sep 30, 2017)

Very awesome bike and build! Definitely a fan of the green Phantom!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice Green Phantom!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 30, 2017)

*My favorite Schwinn color!*


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 16, 2017)

phantom said:


> Wow, clicking like just doesn't seem enough. That is beautiful.



Thanks Phantom

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 16, 2017)

Dr. Tankenstein said:


> That thud you heard was my jaw hitting the floor...just gorgeous, I love the Green Phantoms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks Doc

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 16, 2017)

vincev said:


> Green is really the hard color to find.Great bike !



Thanks man

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 16, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 685008
> *My favorite Schwinn color!*



way cool man!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 16, 2017)

I love a green phantom, I didn't know the 2 speed was available until I saw the ad 2jakes posted...  Yours is killer!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 16, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> I love a green phantom, I didn't know the 2 speed was available until I saw the ad 2jakes posted...  Yours is killer!




The ad is an ”homage” I made to the Green Phantom belonging to  FULLYLOADED....
which is a super cool bike !


----------



## Nashman (Nov 16, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Original Paint bike..Some rechromed parts...NOS speedo, Added 2 speed New Departure setup.26 tooth cog.View attachment 678164View attachment 678165View attachment 678166View attachment 678167
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



More unique than the Black Phantom, rarer and easy on the eyes.  Sweet bike, rides like a dream I bet!  Congrats, and fine job on the build.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 16, 2017)

Nashman said:


> More unique than the Black Phantom, rarer and easy on the eyes.  Sweet bike, rides like a dream I bet!  Congrats, and fine job on the build.




Agree!

I have Columbia, J.C. Higgins & Monarks which I ride on a daily basis, but
that “Phantom leather saddle”  and fork springs have spoiled me.
Those that have one will know what I mean.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 16, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Agree!
> 
> I have Columbia, J.C. Higgins & Monarks which I ride on a daily basis, but
> that “Phantom leather saddle”  and fork springs have spoiled me.
> Those that have one will know what I mean.




I do....
I have also ridden/own/owned some different bicycles, more so noted with suspension front forks, floating hub etc. and so far, for me..... the Knee action Schwinn springer gives the nicest ride. My Monark knee action seems to give an equally smooth ride. I have not been fortunate enough to experience a Twin Flex etc.  Maybe some day....


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 20, 2017)

Nashman said:


> More unique than the Black Phantom, rarer and easy on the eyes.  Sweet bike, rides like a dream I bet!  Congrats, and fine job on the build.



Thank you Nashman, yes it iz a fun bike to ride and all else you said too.[emoji41]

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 20, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Agree!
> 
> I have Columbia, J.C. Higgins & Monarks which I ride on a daily basis, but
> that “Phantom leather saddle”  and fork springs have spoiled me.
> Those that have one will know what I mean.



I feel yuh! The seat is real comfy

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 20, 2017)

2jakes said:


> The ad is an ”homage” I made to the Green Phantom belonging to  FULLYLOADED....
> which is a super cool bike !



Awesome homage my man! thank you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Nov 28, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Added a Bevin Bullet lookin Jeweled Jet BellView attachment 678681View attachment 678682View attachment 678683
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Nice and Green!  Like those Green bike...


----------



## vincev (Nov 28, 2017)

SWEET !!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> SWEET !!!!!





This is my "SWEET" ride!


----------



## vincev (Dec 3, 2017)

2jakes said:


> This is my "SWEET" ride!
> View attachment 718460



I need a green one.HMMM......? Any trades?...........My buddy 2jakes,I always tell everyone you are the nicest guy on the Cabe and always willing to help fellow Cabers,You have a chance to be my favorite Caber,,,.............


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> I need a green one.HMMM......? Any trades?...........My buddy 2jakes,I always tell everyone you are the nicest guy on the Cabe and always willing to help fellow Cabers,You have a chance to be my favorite Caber,,,.............




Thanks pal!
But the bike has sentimental value.
It would be like me asking you
to trade your dearest buddy, Boris.


----------



## vincev (Dec 3, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Thanks pal!
> But the bike has sentimental value.
> It would be like me asking you
> to trade your dearest buddy, Boris.



I completely understand.Not a problem ! Do you want all of Boris's blow up girlfriends too !!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 3, 2017)

vincev said:


> Do you want all of Boris's blow up girlfriends too !!




No.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 13, 2017)

vincev said:


> I completely understand.Not a problem ! Do you want all of Boris's blow up girlfriends too !!




Patching them makes them expensive dates.


----------

